# Micro interne iMac



## mocmoc (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Juste une toute petite question, j'ai cherché mais pas trouvé.
Donc, ou est le micro interne de l'iMac ?


----------



## alaincha (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je n'avais pas la réponse, mais par curiosité, j'ai fais un petit essai.

J'ai lancé Garageband, et mis une piste en enregistrement de manière à ce que vumètre indique le niveau d'enregistrement, puis j'ai fait des petits bruits tout autour de mon iMac, jusqu'à obtenir le niveau le plus élevé.

J'en ai conclu que mon micro intégré se trouve à côté de l'iSight.


----------



## bookbook (4 Novembre 2008)

Sur les iMac Alu, le micro se situe sur le dessus de l'écran au centre.
Sur les iMac Blanc, à gauche de l'iSight.


----------



## mocmoc (4 Novembre 2008)

Ah oui, il y à des tout petit petit petit peti trous.
Merci


----------

